# Iver Johnson 14" Kid's bike



## CAdirtman (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for information on a bike that i have.  It is Iver Johnson with solid rubber tires.  The problem that I am having is that I can't seem to find info on this bike anywhere on-line.  It is 14" from neck to pedals and 14" diameter wheels.  One person I have talked to seems to think it may be a children's Track Racing bike.  It is complete exept for handle bars and one fender.  I will post a picture when i figure out my camera issues, but in the meantime, does anyone have any info?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 28, 2013)

*Maybe?*

Could it be one of these?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 28, 2013)

Would love to have a his and hers pair of those little Ivers! 

Dave


----------



## okozzy (Jun 29, 2013)

*New Forum to me!*

Hey Dave,

Believe it or not, never even knew about this forum here on the CABE! 
I spend all my time in "general discussion" and or "pre-1933" forums.
Can't wait to have my Iver tryke all cleaned up and sporting a new seat for everyone to see.





ridingtoy said:


> Would love to have a his and hers pair of those little Ivers!
> 
> Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Charging my camera batteries up today to take a couple pics a little later this afternoon, so you should be getting an email from me this evening. The seat is very similar to the ones pictured in the ad except the side wings near the nose are a bit smaller and there's no tool bag. Though the metal grommets are in the seat back to hang a small tool bag from.

Dave


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 30, 2013)

I still have a nice wheelset for these if anyone needs it....


----------



## CAdirtman (Jul 3, 2013)

*Pictures of my Iver Johnson Kids bike*

Here are the pictures I promised.  It is not one of the one's in the ads that you guys posted.  I have been trying to find this particular bike and I am having no luck at all.  I'm posting some pictures with a ruler so you can all have an idea of what I have.  Iver Johnson, 1909 brochure mentions a model 114 (boys) and 114L (girls) bike, but I can't find a picture.  If you have any info on this one, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2013)

Your IJ is at least newer than 1921 because the badge was changed in 1921 to include registered patent on the bottom end of the badge.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 4, 2013)

Rob, thank you very much for the pictures.  Looks like the bike has a Persons seat identical to this NOS seat on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-Pe...ultDomain_0&hash=item56581a3987#ht_1258wt_909

These older sidewalk bikes usually didn't have chain guards, so that's one part not needing to be found. I found a rear fender for my 14" 1933 bike on ebay a few years back. You might want to keep an eye out for another one. The one I got was missing braces which I'll need to make out of thin strap steel. Yours was probably also equipped with a rear stand similar to the ones in the ad above. You can always post in the Wanted To Buy forum for the fender/bar/grips/stand.

I'm guessing mid/late 1920s for age on this bike.

Dave


----------



## Handyman (Jul 18, 2013)

*Kid's Bike*

That's a very interesting Kids Iver you have there.  I have never seen another that has a strait bar top tube.  Every one I've seen has the "drop bar" as shown earlier in the brochure pic.


----------

